# "new" Cobain covering the Beatles



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

_Cobain: Montage Of Heck_, a documentary put together by Brett Morgen, about Nirvana frontman Kurt Cobain comes out in theaters this Friday and will premiere on HBO May 4. Morgen was given unprecedented access to Cobain's archives and came away with many choice nuggets even diehard fans didn't know existed. One of those gems is audio of Kurt strumming The Beatles' classic "And I Love Her" on acoustic guitar. While the audio quality leaves much to be desired, Kurt does add his signature flair to this stripped-down rendition of "And I Love Her."

[video=youtube;R_YaSkuJ4KA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=R_YaSkuJ4KA[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Meh....sounds like a high school talent show recording. I know we all want to discover some lost gem from a departed icon, but I don't think this is it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Meh....sounds like a high school talent show recording. I know we all want to discover some lost gem from a departed icon, but I don't think this is it.


not a fan. i just don't get the appeal.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Definitely going to watch this. Hopefully its a well-done Cobain biopic


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

too late. it's been blocked due to copyright.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cobain rules.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a fan. The best part of Nirvana was Dave Grohl IMO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



Milkman said:


> Not a fan. The best part of Nirvana was Dave Grohl IMO.


post nirvana, absolutely. At the time, I didn't think he was anything more than Kurts stoner drummer.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> Cobain rules.


but where?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



Diablo said:


> post nirvana, absolutely. At the time, I didn't think he was anything more than Kurts stoner drummer.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


As it turns out, he writes, sings, and plays better than Cobain.

Go figure.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



Milkman said:


> As it turns out, he writes, sings, and plays better than Cobain.
> 
> Go figure.


he always was the best musician in nirvana.
and given that hes had 20 more years to improve.....

perhaps tellingly, i cant name a song hes done since 'marigold' lol.
i find his music uninteresting.

but yeah, we dont need any more kurt covering stuff on a solo acoustic guitar.
the guy wasnt neil young, no matter what anyone says.

and i listen to a lot of nirvana still.
been listening to it since bleach came out- always will i suppose.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



nkjanssen said:


> Arguments about "artist X" being *better* than "artist Y" always remind me of when I was 12 years old. My friends and I would argue about ridiculous things like whether AC/DC was better than Van Halen.
> 
> Go figure.


i was 12 in 1981-
that was right around the time both those bands started to suck.
how very interesting lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



nkjanssen said:


> Arguments about "artist X" being *better* than "artist Y" always remind me of when I was 12 years old. My friends and I would argue about ridiculous things like whether AC/DC was better than Van Halen.
> 
> Go figure.


Lol dummies...the correct answer was Judas Priest


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*

Fixed it for ya  



Diablo said:


> Lol dummies...the correct answer was Motörhead


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: &quot;new&quot; Cobain covering the Beatles*



nkjanssen said:


> Arguments about "artist X" being *better* than "artist Y" always remind me of when I was 12 years old. My friends and I would argue about ridiculous things like whether AC/DC was better than Van Halen.
> 
> Go figure.


blah, blah, blah

Yes, maybe in your world Cobain is as good as Hendrix.

Fortunately I don't live in that world.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hendrix wishes he was as good as Cobain. Peart wishes he was as good a Grohl. Neil Diamond wishes he was Will Ferrel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

